# I'll go to the center and buy some groceries



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I say that I will go to the city center (keskusta?) and buy some stuff to make dishes?

"Minä menen keskustaan ja käyn ostoksilla" (?)


----------



## sakvaka

_Go and do sth _is usually translated as 'mennä tekemään jtk", with the third infinitive illative.

Eg. _Menen ulos juoksemaan. _I'm going out to have a run.

However, in this case, it's better to say:
_
Menen keskustaan ostoksille. / Käyn keskustassa ostoksilla (t. kaupassa)_.


----------



## akana

sakvaka said:


> _Go and do sth _is usually translated as 'mennä tekemään jtk", with the third infinitive illative.
> 
> Eg. _Menen ulos juoksemaan. _I'm going out to have a run.
> 
> However, in this case, it's better to say:
> _
> Menen keskustaan ostoksille. / Käyn keskustassa ostoksilla (t. kaupassa)_.



Does _ostoksille_ specifically imply that you will be buying food, or can it also mean that you are going shopping in a general sense, for clothing, books, hardware etc.?

P.S. @EVOO, your phrase "to make dishes" makes it sound like you will be sculpting a set of dishes from clay. I would say, "to make some food/meals."


----------



## Finland

Hello!



akana said:


> Does _ostoksille_ specifically imply that you will be buying food, or can it also mean that you are going shopping in a general sense, for clothing, books, hardware etc.?



It can mean any type of shopping. If you want to say you're going grocery shopping, you would say for example "Käyn ruokaostoksilla". However, the most frequent thing to say, I reckon, is simply "käydä kaupassa". That almost automatically means "ruokakaupassa", i. e. implies groceries, although technically it can mean any old shop.

HTH
S


----------

